# What BBS are these?



## blackgold (Dec 21, 2000)

Wondering if anyone knows what wheels these are.. I don't know if the BMW is original or swapped out? Any help appreciated. They are 16x7.5 35 offset
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## blackgold (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: What BBS are these? (blackgold)*

49 views and noone knows??
Brian


----------



## eliotkb (Mar 1, 2005)

bbs rc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackgold (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (eliotkb)*

I've had RC's on my Mk4.. VERY different. amybe it's the size, but they don't look like RCs to me?
Brian


----------



## eliotkb (Mar 1, 2005)

its the smaller size thats throwing you off.. i have a gli and clean those wheels every weekend. theyre def rc's


----------



## '88Jetta16v (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (eliotkb)*

These are RC's.... I don't know if they're the same.


----------



## '88Jetta16v (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: ('88Jetta16v)*

I'm going to go ahead and say they're not. They're so similar, but if you look for awhile, you can see that the spokes of the "BMW" wheels go all the way to the outside of the wheels, but they don't on the VW wheels.


----------



## exjnv (Jun 8, 2006)

very similar..


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (exjnv)*

Look under the center cap, sometimes the model is listed there.
BBS also makes many different versions of it's wheels. They have a new RA that looks nothing like our RA, for example







and also different sizes and ETs alter the basic look of the wheel pretty dramatically.


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: What BBS are these? (blackgold)*

the bmw wheels have 10 spokes and the bbs have 8


----------



## blackgold (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: What BBS are these? (veedubberkid86)*

hrmm, next question... would you guys rock them? they ARE BBS. and 16x7.5


----------



## GTiRacer53 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: What BBS are these? (blackgold)*

Look like they're the old Moda "Sport" wheel ("Moda by BBS"). Only pics I could find quickly;
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3384295
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3510094
Sweet mid-to-late 90's find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## '88Jetta16v (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: What BBS are these? (GTiRacer53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiRacer53* »_Look like they're the old Moda "Sport" wheel ("Moda by BBS"). 
Sweet mid-to-late 90's find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That definitely looks like a match to me. Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eliotkb (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: What BBS are these? (veedubberkid86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubberkid86* »_the bmw wheels have 10 spokes and the bbs have 8









whoop, they arent rc's... at a glance you coulda fooled me


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: What BBS are these? (eliotkb)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3648190 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeffrey B (Jan 31, 2000)

*Re: What BBS are these? (blackgold)*

Those are ASA's , either made by or liscensed from BBS. Tire Rack used to sell them. I had a set on a Jetta GLI, that were purchased from tirerack.


----------



## GTiRacer53 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: What BBS are these? (Jeffrey B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeffrey B* »_Those are ASA's , either made by or liscensed from BBS. Tire Rack used to sell them. I had a set on a Jetta GLI, that were purchased from tirerack.

Gonna have to wholeheartedly disagree with you there Jeff







The spokes on the ASA's didn't stretch to the very edge of the lips like the wheels above. The center section was also a bit different in regards to the area that the center cap covers.
I'm sticking to my previous statement; I'm 95% sure they're Moda Sports.


----------

